# Địa chỉ cung cấp túi lưới nhựa đựng nông sản giá rẻ tại Miền Bắc



## tuibaotraicay (27/11/20)

*Địa chỉ cung cấp túi lưới nhựa giá rẻ tại miền Bắc*
Là một trong những đơn vị sản xuất túi lưới nhựa lớn hàng đầu tại Việt Nam
Cty Thanh Hà chuyên sản xuất dòng túi lưới được làm từ nhựa nguyên sinh cao cấp không mùi, không độc hại, độ bền cao. Ngoài những kích thước 25cm, 35cm, 40cm cùng màu sắc thông dụng như vàng - đỏ - xanh - trắng Cty Thanh Hà còn sản xuất tất cả các mẫu túi theo yêu cầu của từng khách hàng.
Với đội ngũ chuyên viên tư vấn nhiệt tình cùng những trang thiết bị kỹ thuật tiên tiến hiện đại, Cty Thanh Hà liên tục tuyển Đại lý các cấp trên mọi miền đất nước.
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi qua 
Hotline: 0982.179.226 – 0833.488.885
Hoặc Website: Tổng kho bán buôn bán lẻ, túi bao trái cây, xốp lưới và dụng cụ nông nghiệp
Cty TNHH sản xuất và dịch vụ Thanh Hà 
Đ/c: Nguyễn Xá - Trung Hòa - Yên Mỹ - Hưng Yên


----------

